# Does your dog wear a collar all the time?



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Reece doesn't wear a collar. She has a harness, because she is so tiny. Fin and Allie both have collars they wear them when we go out, or if I leave town and they stay home with my husband or another family member. I'm anal like that.


----------



## redcricket (Dec 5, 2009)

Both of my dogs wear their collars all of the time. I have 3 little kids that at any time could leave the front door open, and one of the dogs could slip out. If that happened, God forbid, then at least I would know they had their id tags on them! The only time I take them off is when they are having a bath.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

My guys wear their collars all the time. Vinnie gets his taken off daily and brushed out. I don't have tags on my collars - they are embroidered with my cell number. My kids are also microchipped.


----------



## Flake (Oct 18, 2009)

Same here. Little kids in and out, very quick dog. 
I just leave it on for safety


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Mine wear always.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

When Teddy was wearing his ID tags on his neck collar, I left it on him unless I went out and left him home alone. Since I put his ID tags on his new harness, he is no longer wearing the neck collar. I take the harness off at night. I don't know why, he sleeps with it on during the day. I think it bothers me more than it bothers him. But he always wears it during the day because I don't have an enclosed yard where I can just let him out to do his business. It's just easier to already have it on when I need to take him out.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

All my guys are microchipped and wear collars when we go out. No one wears collars or id tags at home.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

All my animals wear their collars and ID tags, even the indoor cat. Vegas also wears a harness when he's tethered to me so he's not pulling on his neck.


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Both dogs wear collars at all times. It's a rule here in our neighborhood, and I'd rather follow all the rules than have to find a new place to live that takes two dogs :lol: I have two little ones, and God forbid something happen, I like that my dogs would find their way home *hopefully*. I have their names, REWARD and my number and my husband's number on their tags.


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

All four of our dogs wear their collars at all times... unless in the bath or drying from the bath... in which case they don't even go outside to potty until they have their tags back on. I have seen many missing dog posters with "had collar off because she was just given a bath" on them, and I don't want to be one of those people.

I live on a busy road next to a busy intersection and if you go for a few miles each way, you can hit the highway. I don't want to take any chances. The only one I am comfortable with not having a collar on all the time is the poodle. He is so attached to me that I think even if he got out during the day when no one was home, he would sit on the porch until A or I got home. (He was, after all, found waiting on the porch of his old home for owners that had moved out.) Even so, he still wears his collar, and for show he has a leash when we go out, even though he doesn't need one because he stays right by me and doesn't pull or lag behind.

None of them care to wear their collars all the time, and they each get opportunities to take them off several times each week and have a little break from them. They seem to be attached to their tags and collars, as well... whenever I take TQ's collar off, she is immediately trying to shove her head back through the loop to put it on... or if I keep it off for a few hours (sometimes I will take it off at night when we sleep), I will find her cuddling with it or even cleaning it later.


----------



## Ladybug (Jan 2, 2010)

Gentry wears his collar whenever we go outside and most of the time in the house. I got him a Pawket because I can't stand to hear the jingle jangle of the tags. It drives me CRAZY!!


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

Ocsi and Fallie get their collars put on every morning at walk time.
they wear them all day, then in the evening after coming back in from our evening walk their collars are removed for the night.

My sister's dog never wore a collar very much so at 13 years old, she is so bothered to wear a collar now, she scratches at it as if to say "_but Mom_! you know I'll always walk by your side! *why do I need a stupid collar and leash to prove it*!


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

None of my dogs wear collars when they're in the house. I don't have small kids who may inadvertently let one escape and we seldom ever use our front door anyway... we have a door which opens into our garage that we use almost exclusively - besides the one that goes out to the fully fenced backyard. The dogs know that when the collars come out, it's time to "GO SOMEPLACE!!" and they get very excited to go!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Blitz and Midge get their collars when we get up and keep them on until bed time. (no tag jingling at night) Lacey has never worn a collar because of show hair. Maari can't wear a collar or harness because of neck issues. Our back yard is enclosed by a block wall.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I will say for the most part, yes he has a collar on. Some of the collars he has doesnt have id tages on them. It is mostly to grab him quickly if needed. I have a collar rack by the back door if he doesnt have one on.


----------



## MericoX (Apr 19, 2009)

Mine only wear collars when we go someplace. Too many crazy dogs biting each others necks, and playing to leave them on. 

Poodles I have just recently put their tags on their collars (haha I'm so bad) and the schnauzers's tags are in my bag as I can't get them on the collars. But none of them are dogs that would run away, so thus none of them are microchipped either.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

MericoX said:


> But none of them are dogs that would run away, so thus none of them are microchipped either.


All of my dogs are chipped... Meau is not and I'm not sure if Katy will ever get her done or not, but Hannah, Juliet and Lucy all have microchips...


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

Nope, Paris and Riki rarely ever wear collars at all. About the only time collars come out is when we're going for a walk in public, which includes dog shows and training classes for Paris, as well as normal walks along the path with both of them. 

They don't even wear collars when we leave the house to go somewhere, we all just go to the car, and only if going out into public do we put collars on before getting out of the car. Their collars don't have tags anyway, though their registration tags are in the car, and they don't have generic ID tags _at all_. lol

Paris doesn't wear a collar cos of her hair, and I guess I just prefer the look of no collar on Riki, and she prefers no collar as well! 

My cats both wear collars & tags 24/7 though... lol!

Paris is microchipped (it's the law here for any dog initially registered after mid 2006 to be chipped) but Riki isn't.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Nope.  Desmond only wears his collar if we're going out to potty (we don't have a yard) or if we're leaving the house. He used to, but I took it off during the coat change to attempt to reduce matting, and just decided to leave it off. 

His tags aren't on his collar either. He has them on one of his collars, but it's just a rabies tag and a tag that has our vets name and his ID to that vet on it. He doesn't have a name tag or anything with my address, which I should probably get haha. I gotta say though, having the tags on there is all the more encouragement to leave the collar off!! I HATE tags! Hate hate hate them. They drive me insane, and he's had his collar + tags on in the house occasionally... it's unbearable. The constant jingling... ugh. So, he goes nekkid regardless.


----------



## kanatadoggroomer (Jan 24, 2010)

Everybody wears their collars all the time. They don't like it when the collars are off - they go looking for their own collars and carry it around in their mouth - as if to say "put it back on". LOL They'll even growl at each other if they go around their own collar when it's not on them.


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

My dogs never wear collars unless we are going for a walk. I see why it's good to have something on them, in case of emergencies out though.

I would highly recommend halters WAY over a collar.
My friend recently lost her beautiful SP when two were playing together and a collar got hung up behind the other's lower canines. She didn't get to her on time. It was horrific.

Karen


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Mine only wear collars when we go out. As far as getting away goes, mine are trained to not leave the front yard because I often have them out with me while I garden.

One day one of the kids (you think this gets better when they are teens?) left the house and did not close the front door all the way. I heard later that our mail lady came by to find the front door wide open and Sabrina and Izze sitting nicely on the front lawn waiting for us to get home. She put them back in and closed the front door.


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Only when we go out.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

My Border wears his all of the time unless i forget to put it back on after a bath, zulu did wear hers all of the time until i noticed that it was wearing her coat down, it has been off since then, when we train she gets to wear her big brothers collar  she likes that. I ordered a rolled leather collar to replace her puppy one, has anyone had any success with these not wearing the neck hair down?


----------



## frostfirestandards (Jun 18, 2009)

None of my dogs wear collars unless they are going out,Unless we are at a hotel or out of town for some reason, then the dogs that we have brought with us wear their collars. Jamie is wearing a collar right now, because we have been leash walking her while her puppies are still very young.

The reason I do not allow collars on at home is that they *could* get caught on something and strangle the dogs( which has never happened to ours *knocking on wood* ) but the main reason is I have seen dogs playing with each other and then one grabs the others collar, gets its Jaw stuck, and then both dogs panic. in the panic, they begin to fight, it gets very bloody and scary very fast, this is the way I got bitten the one time I have ever been truly bitten by a dog. (two daycare dogs playing at my old workplace) 

Jamie and Anja got into it one day last year because Anja's jaw got hooked in Jamie's collar. thankfully the collar was loose enough that Anja got free without any injury, but she could have lost teeth, broke her jaw, strangled Jamie ect.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Never have collars on at home, whether inside or out in the back yard, because of safety issues, as mentioned by a few others. Mine are chipped, and trained not to leave the house/yard unless I give the ok.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Saffy never wears a collar

I have a slip type show lead for when we go out, and only really for Obedience competitions does she wear a 'collar'.

I prefer them without collars really, and I make sure Saffy is always secure


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

*collars*

Mine wears a collar all the time, because I'm paranoid about him slipping out the door. Never has, and trained to sit/stay when people come in, but still... 

That said, his collar is fastened loose enough to (just) slip over his head if he got hung up.


----------



## Trillium (Sep 1, 2009)

Betty Jo and Jenny wear collars during the day. With 3 kids I'm a little paranoid about the door thing too. But at night I take whoever's collar that is sleeping with us off. My husband is a light sleeper and the jingles wake him up. I put it back on it the morning as soon as I get up.


----------



## Poodlicious (Mar 11, 2010)

Our dogs have always worn collars for identification. A dog getting out of the house/yard is always an accident and I like to be prepared.
We are fans of the collars with phone numbers embroidered on them and also the tags that slip onto the collar so there's no jangling and nothing hanging down. 
Our old poodle was an escape artist. I can't tell you how many times that collar brought him home safely. He was also microchipped but nobody really thought to check for one. He actually did escape one day after a bath and was without a collar. The person did not think to take him to a vet and have him checked for a microchip. They saw me walking around the neighborhood with a leash as they were preparing to take him to the shelter.

We've already ordered new collars/tags for the boy we're bringing home in two weeks.


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

No collars for my guys yet. Well, except to put on to lead them when out on the town and then we are careful what kind of collar we use. No normal buckle collars, breaks the hair for showing. But, when they are done with showing and not in conti clip anymore, and have a short easy to care for clip, I want to get fancy, fun collars for them!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Taffy and Billy only wear a collar when we go out so that they can go into stores with us. Brandy (golden retriever) wears a collar all of the time. She started wearing one when we got her as a baby since she had ID tags and rabies tags on it. She is used to it and she doesn't have hair to worry about. I do worry about her having a collar on all of the time though. We live on the mountain side and she could catch it in dead fall or other brush. But, she almost never leaves our yard.
_


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Mister wears his choke collar on walks and at work. He has a million collars but i never have him wear them. Most fabrics (leather, nylon, etc) dye his white coat if i leave them on too long so i just leave them off. He's chipped and always with me so no worries.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

My show dogs do not wear a collar, but the once that are shaved down wear collars


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

All of mine do except for those in show coat. They do have a collar with their tags on them but they normally will wear a Satin neck collar if going out for a walk. They don't need one in the yard. So just Bindi and Buoy my current show kids aren't wearing collars to avoid damaging the neck hair.
Example of Satin Collars (I made this one.)


----------

